# Comment acheter des codes applications en grande quantité ?



## titibzh (10 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je chercher depuis plusieurs semaine comment acheter des codes d'application iPhone en grande quantité (3000) afin de les utiliser comme récompense dans un concours.
La seule option que j'ai actuellement est de les acheter en version impression sur l'itunesstore, mais 3000 achat à la main c'est long 
J'ai tenté de contacter apple (notamment le service marketing entreprise) mais je n'ai pas de réponse ou des redirections vers des services qui ne peuvent pas me répondre... Quelqu'un aurait une idée ou un mail d'un service apple concerné ??

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide

Antoine


----------



## Gwen (10 Mai 2011)

L'idéale serait d'acheter des cartes cadeau physiques. Comme ça, tu les distribues et c'est sympa pour la personne qui la reçoit, car il a quelque chose de concret en main.


----------



## titibzh (10 Mai 2011)

Bonjour Gwen,
Merci pour ta réponse !

j'ai creusé un peu les cartes physiques, mais je ne crois pas qu'il en existe pour un unique code application... Or je dois offrir mes codes un par un également 

Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est mieux de recevoir une carte physique...


----------



## worldice (11 Mai 2011)

Contacte le créateur de l'application, il t'en dira sûrement plus ! Je crois que eux seuls peuvent donner tes codes.


----------



## titibzh (12 Mai 2011)

Salut Worldice

Merci pour ta réponse !
Malheureusement les développeurs c'est mon équipe  On a le droit à 50 code promo fourni gratuitement par apple, mais pas plus ;(


----------

